# Kde 4.10.1: нет иконки приложений в системном лотке [Решено]

## Gexogen

Привет сообществу!

Обновил систему, вместе с системой обновилась KDE до версии 4.10.1. Работает все, как положено, кроме плазмоида "Системный лоток". Самая главная неприятность - отсутствие в системном лотке статус-иконок приложений, таких, как qutIM, Audacious. До обновления, в версии 4.9.*, все работало. В настройках системного лотка включен пункт "состояние приложений", но никакого эффекта это не дает.

Это приносит определенные неудобства. Ну, хотя бы, при прослушивании музыки, при запущенной аське слишком много на панели вкладок. Скажите, может кто сталкивался с этим? Это лечится? Возможно, есть какой-то альтернативный виджет для отображения иконок запущенных приложений?Last edited by Gexogen on Tue Apr 09, 2013 4:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pinkbyte

Удаление и добавление заново системного лотка проблему не решает?

Если нет, попробуй забэкапить конфигурацию KDE и запустить с чистой конфигурацией(например из под другого пользователя). Так можно будет выяснить где проблема - в конфиге или в самом плазмоиде...

----------

## Gexogen

Нет, добавление нового системного лотка ничего не давало. Из-под другого пользователя попробую.

----------

## Gexogen

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> Удаление и добавление заново системного лотка проблему не решает?
> 
> Если нет, попробуй забэкапить конфигурацию KDE и запустить с чистой конфигурацией(например из под другого пользователя). Так можно будет выяснить где проблема - в конфиге или в самом плазмоиде...

 

Ты прав, проблема в конфиге. На новом чистом пользователе все в порядке. Я мог бы и сам догадаться проверить, а не на KDE ворчать... Спасибо за наводку!

Если выясню, что именно в конфиге глючило - отпишусь.

----------

